# SARATOGA SPRING /  GEYSER SPRINGS STATE OF NEW YORK  bottle.



## Steve/sewell (Sep 7, 2010)

I received this bottle from Red during our stay.I can see why people are attracted to the Saratoga Spring bottles that exist.I think this will be my next endevor so anyone selling Saratoga spring bottles can send me a private message or just respond here if you have any for sale.It would be greatly appreciated.The bottle Red gave me reads on the front side the following: GEYSER SPRING SARATOGA SPRING In a horse shoe shaped arch and inside of the arch STATE OF NEW  YORK. On the reverse side the bottles embossing reads THE SARATOGA SPOUTING SPRING.It is a pretty green aqua in color and has a nice double ring tapered applied top.It also has a makers mark of a large X which allowed the gaffer to be paid for what he made during any particular day.Thanks again Red .


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 7, 2010)

Number 2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 7, 2010)

Number 3


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 8, 2010)

Back to you Steve;  Good pictures.  Well I just went through my files to find a book for you regarding SARATOGA BOTTLES.  It was an earlier book and I know I have two copies, an original and a revised edition where the man's wife gave it an update.  Out of sight - out of mind.  I guess both books must be in FL.   More on that later.

 The other book which I wouldn't be without is the Bible of SARATOGA's.  It is titled: "Collectors Guide to the SARATOGA MINERAL WATER BOTTLES".  By  Donald Tucker.  You can buy the book directly from him, and he even autographed mine.  He is a great guy.  Email  <dtucker@gwi.net>.  This may even help him sell some book copies to others that like SARATOGA bottles.  

 My interest in them was mainly to study the technical advances they had to do, in order to meet the unbelievable demand for the bottles in the time frame from 1840 to 1900.  During this period the chilling of Iron Bottle Mold Cavities was initiated at about 1859 to 1861.  It took me about thirty five years to get the question of When, Where, and Why - They Started Chilling the Mold Cavity Iron.  The SARATOGA's that I had collected told me. 

 Then when I got the book "EARLY AMERICAN GLASS" by Rhea Mansfield Knittle; I found the answer that nearly got me fired at Thatcher Glass Meeting" called together by Mr. Reg Burd the VP of Mfg.  He didn't do it - in fact he told me later that he appreciated my well thought of asking.  In fact he even gave me permission to examine his engineering files from he earlier job with Dominion Glass in Canada.  I recommend this book to all people interested in old glass manufacturing.

 Thanks for your interest and the education you make available to all of us. 
        RED Matthews


----------



## CazDigger (Sep 10, 2010)

Those Geyser Springs blown at Congressville are some of the prettiest aqua glass bottles you will find. Usually very whittled and sparkly! Good job "converting" Steve over to Saratoga Collcting, Red!
 Mark


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Mark,

 Just curious... Were shards of this bottle dug at Congressville? Are you sure it was produced there? I am asking because there were quite a few shards dug in Lyndeborough, NH. Could have been done at both places.

 Mike


----------

